# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  List Down Anggota koi's

## menkar

Pak Admins n Para ketua  Jendral Kois semuanya,,,


mohon dikasih tau donk anggota id n identitas serta jumlah anggotanya
yg terdaftar or tidak terdaftar mungkin ada yg aktip di forum tapi gak keliatan di darat nya...

kalo di kasih tau id nya kan enak bisa tau siapa2 nya kalo ketemu pa pasan dimana gitu kan bisa saling sapa -) 
kalo di apki kan dikasih tau siapa2 nya.. kalo saya liat di di ad art hanya para pejabat nya aja neh...   

ps: btw bukan memberlist lho pak.. semacam itu tapi yang oficialy
kayak cth kasus sayat baru tau pak showa itu pak rudi siswadi pakar kita
khan kalo terdaftar ada list down nya eunak misal dikasih lis pak,
cth  nick = abc adalah  Bpk Fulan bin fulan , trus ID koisnya 12343 , email adres , fulan @gmail.com model2 gitu paks...


mudahan2 bermanfoat..

br
menkar

----------


## hankoi

Ide bagus pak....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Wah Bos Moderator dapat job baru nih..........  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Makan2nya jangan lupa ngajak2 yah.....  ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Pak Admins n Para ketua  Jendral Kois semuanya,,,
> 
> 
> mohon dikasih tau donk anggota id n identitas serta jumlah anggotanya
> yg terdaftar or tidak terdaftar mungkin ada yg aktip di forum tapi gak keliatan di darat nya...
> 
> kalo di kasih tau id nya kan enak bisa tau siapa2 nya kalo ketemu pa pasan dimana gitu kan bisa saling sapa -) 
> kalo di apki kan dikasih tau siapa2 nya.. kalo saya liat di di ad art hanya para pejabat nya aja neh...   
> 
> ...


terima kasih idenya sangat bagus .. sementara ini memang sedang disiapin kebetulan pejabat yang berwenang adalah pak rudy showa sendiri jadi mohon maklum karena dilakukan disela2 kesibukan kantor dan kesibukan koi .. he he.

yang jelas kedepannya kita sedang mencoba untuk membuatnya serba online termasuk online-registration sehingga tidak perlu lagi disusun secata manual seperti sekarang ini

----------


## ad666

. . . di muat di majalah koi-s boleh tuh om . . . habis itu random profilnya munculah di seperdelapan halaman di majalahnya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> . . . di muat di majalah koi-s boleh tuh om . . . habis itu random profilnya munculah di seperdelapan halaman di majalahnya


Hahahaha iklan gratis...... Bisa aja om yang satu ini  :P

----------


## seven7colour

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4310

List bisa lihat link atas.............

----------

